# Prayers for my SIL & soon-to-be-nephew



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

My SIL's original due date was August 9th but they're inducing her today (in about 45 minutes) due to the fact that her baby is so big & has gestational diabetes. She had a amniocentesis yesterday & his lungs are fine. They almost didn't get the test done as there was little room to get the needle in & my nephews feet were in the way lol. The dr's are projecting his birth weight at 9.6 lbs but it could be off in either direction. Probably doesn't help that my SIL is itty bitty (5'3) & my brother is nearly 6'5.


----------



## CacheHavs (Aug 2, 2007)

Renee I will be keeping your SIL and your new little nephew as well as your brother in my thoughts and prayers today, I hope all goes well Keep us posted. :hug:


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks Heather  I just hope he's not born while I'm here @ work. I missed my nieces birth 

Here's the little terror. Poor boy, he's going to have a bossy older sister


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Thoughts and prayers to your SIL, brother and the new little one. S/he may have a bossy older sister but what a total cutie pie. 

Jane


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

Good thoughts Renee for your SIL and baby :hug: Inducing is the best thing at this time, I too had gestational diabetes with my son and everything worked out for the best for both me and Noah.

Keep us posted.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Any news yet? My prayers are going up for mommy and baby.
Carole


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Angie, glad to hear everything worked out for you & your son. So, hopefully the same for her.

They induced her at 10:30 & last I heard she was at 4 cm. She's aiming to do natural before C-Section.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Prayers for Mommy and baby that all goes beautifully. Little sister is a cutie pie.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

I'm praying for the family right now. Your niece is a cutie pie - she will only do what comes naturally to girls.......lol


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Prayers for your family, two of mine were induced and I thought it was great! I even had a chance to get a pedicure first! ound:

Not making light of the situation, just trying to make you laugh. I loved induction because it just seemed more controlled and was so much easier. Your little niece is so cute!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Aw, big sister is a cute little bossy lady. Praying for a quick and easy delivery for your SIL and a healthy bouncing baby boy. Waiting for news.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My prayers for a healthy baby and that his mommy recoups quickly. Can't wait to see pictures od the new little guy.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Thanks for the thoughts & prayers  Omg, this day is dragging out to be soo slow. Still no baby. Her water hasn't even broke yet...


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

I thought the doctor breaks the water when it's induced???
Carole


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Hmm, not entirely sure what is protocol. I just know that her doctor won't let her go longer than 2 hours of pushing.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She's @ 9 centimeters & I'm still stuck here @ work


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Sounds like it's getting close. He just isn't anxious to leave his cozy little home for the world at large.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

They usually start the drugs, Pitocin, and then see how things progress. I would think if she's at 9cm and her water hasn't broken yet that they'll go ahead and do it. That's a bit uncomfortable! (Like labor isn't!)

I just looked at the time of your post though Renee, I hope she's all done by now!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

She had the baby right as my dad & I got to the hospital. My niece keeps saying she has a baby buttah LOL ound:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Congratulations auntie. Kids do say the cutest things.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ethan Dean Jarboe born @ 6:26. 8lb 4oz. Hooray, on the small side


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Aunt Renee!
Welcome Ethan.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Ethan


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Adorable!
So do you have any other nieces and nephews or just these adorable two?


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

You call that size small??? OMG! He's a doll, congrats to you all!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Beautiful Baby Boy, Congratulations to all.


----------



## Milo's Mom (Aug 31, 2008)

He's gorgeous! Congrats - glad that everybody is doing so well!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Adorable! Glad mom and baby are doing well.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

He's adorable! Congratulations to everyone. Glad all went well.


----------



## tabby2 (Jan 19, 2009)

Congratulations!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm suprised how well my niece accepted her little brother. She was instantly attached & didn't want to be seperated from him! She was even petting him LOL. I blame her daddy as he is a baby head petter. She was not a happy camper when my brother's in laws were taking her away from baby brother. Then she thought that she was going to take baby Ethan back to her grandparents hotel lol. Yeah after she realized that her mother said she could take her new doll that she got NOT her brother she was wailing.



mintchip said:


> Adorable!
> So do you have any other nieces and nephews or just these adorable two?


 
Nope just these two  



Scooter's Family said:


> You call that size small??? OMG! He's a doll, congrats to you all!


 
Lol, well yeah considering that he was 3 weeks early & his projected birth weight was within a range of 8.6-10.6 lbs. They were thinking he was 9.6 lbs! Probably would've been 11-12 lbs if she'd gone to term. Yowza. I can't imagine my SIL going any longer, she was already bigger than a watermelon & she was all baby. Poor girl.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

I forgot to mention that she had him within 15 minutes after she started pushing! Must've been all of your guys thoughts & prayers


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats Aunt Renee....and family! He is precious and so is his big sister.


----------



## HavaBaloo (Mar 24, 2009)

YEAH!! Congratulations, little Ethan is beautiful. How is mom and baby feeling?


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Ethan is a beautiful little boy. Congratulations !!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Yipee, success at last! Congratulations and best wishes for all.
Carole


----------



## mimismom (Feb 15, 2009)

Congratulations!!! Many blessings to you and your family!!!


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Had to share this pic! One of my faves so far


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratualtions auntie,

Ethan is a beautiful newborn and your nice is a doll, love the black and white picture... just beautiful!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I am late to the prayers but congrats!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

Aw congrats what a great picture of both of them. You can see how much she loves him.


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

That photo is so beautiful! Such cute kids!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Beautiful picture! The look on your nieces face is priceless. I love black/white photos.


----------

